# Programm - Registrierungscode



## Balian (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte gerne, dass man einen Registrierungsschlüssel hinterlegen muss, bevor man mit dem Programm arbeiten kann. Nun hab ich mir überlegt, beim ersten Start ein Fenster einzublenden, was einen Schlüssel abfragt. Der wird dann in der Datenbank gespeichert und gut. Tja, aber wie mache ich das mit dem Registrierungsschlüssel am besten? Einen für jede Version, ist ja nicht so sinnig, dann kann ich den auch gleich weg lassen..

Hm........, wie macht ihr das ?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

(Doppelost)


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Also quasi als "Kopierschutz" bzw. damit halt keiner das Programm ohne zu zahlen benutzt?

Ganz ehrlich, das ist immer problematisch, weil der Schutz nie 100% wirkt. Du kannst sowas nur herauszögern. Aber so ein Teil auszuhebeln dauert im allgemeinen wirklich nicht lange, und wenn's einer unbedingt hinkriegen will, dann ist es ihm auch egal, ob er's in 5 Minuten oder in 5 Stunden hat.

Normalerweise wird so vorgegangen, daß es entweder ein bestimmtes Verfahren zur Berechnung von gültigen Keys gibt, d.h. es gibt dann auch viele passende Keys, und wenn sich einer bei Dir registriert, dann läßt Du von Deinem Generator einfach einen ausrechnen und gibst ihm den. Problem 1: Er kann den Key auch weitergeben. Problem 2: Jemand kann die Berechnungsmethode rausfinden und einen eigenen KeyGenerator schreiben. Beim ersten Problem kannst Du wenigstens noch nachverfolgen, WER seinen Key weitergegeben hat (da Du ja eine Kunden-Datenbank führst, wo für jeden Kunden der vergebene Key notiert ist). Aber ob das rechtlich Wirkung hat? Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit, daß er den Key nicht bewußt weitergegeben hat, sondern daß er ihm wegspioniert wurde... also bringt's Dir im Endeffekt eh nichts.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist es, daß Du ein Key-Berechnungsverfahren erstellst, das den Namen des Anwenders irgendwie mit einrechnet. Dann kann man nur noch Keys eingeben, die zum Namen passen, und wenn Person A seinen Key an Person B weitergibt, muß Person B trotzdem den Namen von Person A in das Eingabefeld mit eingeben. Problem 1: Das macht manchen nichts aus, und wer will das schon merken (ist vielleicht eher für Firmen interessant, weil bei denen eine Kontrolle eher denkbar ist als bei Privatpersonen). Problem 2: Auch hierfür kann man einen KeyGenerator schreiben, und zwar einen, bei dem man einen beliebigen Namen eingibt und der Generator den passenden Key ausspuckt.

Ein insgesamtes Problem ist auch noch, daß Du den Key ja intern überprüfen mußt. Und dazu mußt Du ihn natürlich direkt nochmal ausrechnen lassen, um ihn zu vergleichen. Somit befindet sich der Algorithmus direkt in Deinem Programm, und man braucht ihn sich nur noch rauszuziehen und in einen KeyGenerator zu verwandeln. Natürlich kannst Du hier auch wieder ein bißchen verschleiern, aber einen hartgesottenen Cracker schreckt auch das nicht ab - im Gegenteil, er sieht es als Herausforderung an.

Daher würde ich mir genau überlegen, wie viel Energie Du da reinsteckst. Wenn das Programm sich gut verbreitet, dann ist der KeyGenerator schneller da, als Du gucken kannst. Ich persönlich finde die Strategie "getrennte Demo- und Vollversion" besser, da man dann immer gleich die komplette Vollversion weitergeben bzw. zum Download anbieten muß. Auch das ist natürlich kein Problem, aber je nach Umfang ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür geringer (bzw. es ist somit auch schwerer, die Vollversion irgendwo zu finden).

Eine kluge Möglichkeit ist noch die: Du baust die Überprüfung an mehreren Stellen ein. Die, die direkt nach der Eingabe des Keys greift, bringt eben eine "richtig"- oder "falsch"-Meldung, die anderen sagen aber erstmal nichts. Wenn nun der Cracker die erste Überprüfung aushebelt, kommt die Meldung, daß korrekt registriert wurde, er testet noch ein bißchen rum, und denkt dann, daß der Crack funktioniert hat. Dann verteilt er das Programm.
Deine restlichen Überprüfungen, die irgendwann auftreten, z.B. wenn jemand speichern will, geben erstmal keine Meldung aus, aber z.B. nach dem 10. Aufruf werden sie dann tatsächlich aktiv und bringen irgendeine wirre Meldung mit einem Fehlercode (der sonst nirgends auftaucht). Am besten faselst Du dann was von Dateiverlust und daß der Benutzer sich am besten per eMail bei Dir melden soll, um den Fehler zu beheben. Wenn der ahnungslose Benutzer das tut (und er weiß ja nicht, daß das mit dem Crack zu tun hat, sondern er denkt einfach nur, es sei ein Fehler aufgetreten), und Dir den FehlerCode schickt, dann weißt Du, daß er eine gecrackte Version besitzt und kannst ihm sagen, daß er sich bitte ordnungsgemäß registrieren soll. Wenn er ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, wird er das vielleicht sogar tun. Und wenn nicht, dann brauchst Du ihm auch nicht weiterhin Support zu bieten (z.B. kannst Du ja dafür sorgen, daß die Daten tatsächlich "zerstört" werden, aber Du kannst ihm anbieten, sie wiederherzustellen, was Du aber nur tust, wenn er sich registrieren läßt).


----------



## Murray (7. Aug 2007)

Rock Lobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (z.B. kannst Du ja dafür sorgen, daß die Daten tatsächlich "zerstört" werden, aber Du kannst ihm anbieten, sie wiederherzustellen, was Du aber nur tust, wenn er sich registrieren läßt).


Das würde ich lieber lassen - dass jemand eine geknackte Version verwendet, ist bestenfalls eine Urheberrechtsverletzung; wenn man aber jemanden absichtlich Daten zerstört und die Wiederherstellung an irgendwelche Bedingungen knüpft, dann kann man damit vermutlich diverse Straftatbestände erfüllen (Nötigung, Erpressung, Eingriff in eine Geschäftsbetrieb (sofern das Programm gewerblich genutzt wird), Computerspionage ...).


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Naja. Das ist jetzt so ne Sache.. Darf ich bei nem geklauten Auto vom Besitzer verlangen, dass er das Auto vollgetank abstellt, damit ich vor der Polizei auch schnell und weit genug abhauen kann?! 

Ich denke ein Hinweis in den AGBs oder Lizenzbedingungen (sollte vor dem kauf oder download des Programms pflichthalber einsehbar sein, sonst hat sie keine gültigkeit) sollte hier schon ausreichend sein. 

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

@ Murray: Ich denke trotzdem, daß man rechtlich am längeren Hebel sitzt. Mit "zerstören" meine ich ntatürlich "verschlüsseln", sodaß auf jeden Fall problemlos wiederhergestellt werden kann.

Und selbst wenn der Nutzer nicht wissen sollte, daß er eine illegale Version benutzt, so hat er zu zahlen. Man hat ja dann die Möglichkeit, sich mit ihm zu einigen. Wenn er dann großartig mit 'nem Rechtsanwalt droht und was weiß ich, kann man sich immernoch überlegen, ob man sich den Streß ersparen will und ihm einfach seine Daten wieder entschlüsselt. Trotzdem weiß man Bescheid und hat was gegen ihn in der Hand, und das weiß er dann selbst ebenfalls. Wer also gewerblich dann einfach so damit weiterarbeitet, ist wirklich selbst schuld...


----------



## Murray (7. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja. Das ist jetzt so ne Sache.. Darf ich bei nem geklauten Auto vom Besitzer verlangen, dass er das Auto vollgetank abstellt, damit ich vor der Polizei auch schnell und weit genug abhauen kann?!


Das hat niemand behauptet.



			
				alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke ein Hinweis in den AGBs oder Lizenzbedingungen (sollte vor dem kauf oder download des Programms pflichthalber einsehbar sein, sonst hat sie keine gültigkeit) sollte hier schon ausreichend sein.


Ich bin kein Jurist, aber so eine Klausel wird vermutlich rechtswidrig (und damit nichtig), zumindest aber überraschend (und damit ebenfalls nichtig) sein.
Auf jeden Fall hat Rock Lobster ja vorgeschlagen, das alles eher heimlich zu tun, damit der Cracker noch kein Problem bemerkt, sondern eben erst der spätere (möglicherweise sogar gutgläubige) Anwender. Und das scheint mir doch sehr fragwürdig zu sein.


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Naja die Strategie an sich kann Dir keiner verbieten. Das einzige, was heikel ist, ist vielleicht wirklich das Verschlüsseln der Daten, sobald eben der Kopierschutz zuschlägt. Man kann sich auch NUR für eine Meldung mit einem bestimmten Fehlercode entscheiden - inkl. einer Warnung, daß "möglicherweise" Daten verloren gehen können - aber die Frage ist halt, wie viele sich dann beim Support melden. Wenn die Daten eben tatsächlich erstmal nicht mehr zugänglich sind, dann ist eine Supportanfrage viel wahrscheinlicher.

Wenn man sich für das Verschlüsseln entscheidet, braucht man auch nix wegen dem Crackschutz zu sagen. Man kann es ja weiterhin so aussehen lassen, als wäre der Fehler tatsächlich aufgetreten - aber da der Kunde nicht in der Datenbank ist, hat man das Recht, ihm den Support zu verweigern, und man kann ihn erstmal fragen, ob er tatsächlich rechtmäßiger Besitzer einer Lizenz ist. Wenn nicht, zwingt Dich keiner, dem Typen zu helfen. Und wenn er an Hilfe interessiert ist, muß er sich die Lizenz halt holen.


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Mehr oder weniger analoges Beispiel: Du stellst Werkzeug her, und irgendeiner klaut aus Deinem Lager eine Bohrmaschine. Du hast allerdings in Deinem Lager einen Bereich, wo Bohrmaschinen liegen, die nicht fertig sind, aber schon fertig aussehen. Vielleicht sogar als Attrappe (auch wenn das jetzt unrealistisch klingt). So und dieser Typ bohrt sich jetzt Löcher in die Wand, aber es geht furchtbar schief und seine Wand ist im Arsch. Mußt Du ihm dann Schadensersatz zahlen, weil Du ihn 'ne nicht korrekt funktionierende Bohrmaschine klauen hast lassen?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

der Vergleich hinkt, es downloaded ja niemand eine spezielle Version aus einem nicht-öffentlich zugänglichen Bereich deiner Homepage


----------



## Murray (7. Aug 2007)

Rock Lobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mehr oder weniger analoges Beispiel: Du stellst Werkzeug her, und irgendeiner klaut aus Deinem Lager eine Bohrmaschine. Du hast allerdings in Deinem Lager einen Bereich, wo Bohrmaschinen liegen, die nicht fertig sind, aber schon fertig aussehen. Vielleicht sogar als Attrappe (auch wenn das jetzt unrealistisch klingt). So und dieser Typ bohrt sich jetzt Löcher in die Wand, aber es geht furchtbar schief und seine Wand ist im Arsch. Mußt Du ihm dann Schadensersatz zahlen, weil Du ihn 'ne nicht korrekt funktionierende Bohrmaschine klauen hast lassen?


Auch das ist kein analoges Beispiel; es geht ja auch nicht darum, ob man dem unrechtmäßgen Nutzer Support oder gar Schadenersatz zu leisten hat. Auch eine Funktion, die das Programm nach einiger Zeit unbrauchbar macht, ist wohl kaum zu beanstanden.
Was ich aber für nicht empfehlenwert halte, ist a) irgendwelche Daten auf dem Rechner des Anwenders zu verändern und vor allem b) Daten unbrauchbar zu machen und die Wiederherstellung an die Erfüllung einer Bedingung zu knüpfen - das dürfte für sich nämlich schon zu einer Anzeige wegen Nötigung reichen. Und ob der für eine Verurteilung notwendige Grad an Verwerflichkeit erreicht ist, entscheidet dann erst der Richter (vielleicht auch schon die Staatsanwaltschaft); mit der Polizei wird man sich also auf jeden Fall auseinandersetzen dürfen.


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Ja stimmt schon... ist schwierig da einen passenden Vergleich zu finden. Aber ich würde einfach mal behaupten, daß die meisten Raubkopier sich dessen bewußt sind, daß die Version illegal ist. Und die, die es nicht wissen... da würde ich einfach sagen "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" 
Bzw. zumindest bietest Du ihnen ja dann freundlicherweise an, die Vollversion rechtmäßig zu erwerben. Ohne sie dumm anzumachen oder gleich mit 'nem Anwalt zu drohen. Von daher ist das einfach nur mehr als fair letztendlich.


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

@ Murray: Ich weiß jetzt nicht, von welchen Daten Du sprichst - ich habe aber den Eindruck, Du meinst die komplette Festplatte oder sowas. Das meine ich natürlich *nicht*. Sondern es sind lediglich die Daten gemeint, die mit Deiner Software bearbeitet werden. Wenn Du also eine Mitgliederverwaltung für Vereine programmierst, dann verschlüsselst Du lediglich die Datenbank. Aber natürlich nicht irgendwelche x-beliebige Daten auf dem Rechner...


----------



## Murray (7. Aug 2007)

@Rock Lobster:
Vorsichtig wäre ich trotzdem - denn Nötigung ist ja dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass man jemanden durch Zwang zu einer Handlung bewegt, die er normalerweise nicht unternommen hätte. Ob dieser Zwang rechtswidrig ist, oder ob ggfs. Rechtfertigungsgründe vorliegen, wird im Einzelfall zu prüfen sein. Und wie man so schön sagt: auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand ;-)


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Okay 
Vielleicht sollte man das mal irgendwo nachprüfen... weil interessieren tut's mich halt schon. Die Frage ist halt, ob einer das Recht hat, etwas, was er mit geklautem Zeug hergestellt hat, auch zu behalten. Oder besser gesagt, ob der Urheber ihm das hergestellte Zeug wegnehmen kann. Weil wenn ich schon z.B. ein Malprogramm herstelle, kann ich als Programmierer eigentlich ja auch selbst entscheiden, ob das Programm ein Bild abspeichert oder es verweigert, weil es eben grade bemerkt, daß es geklaut wurde.

Aber gut, diskutieren wir nicht länger rum, wahrscheinlich wär's am besten, wenn das tatsächlich mal ein Rechtsanwalt oder so klären könnte... vielleicht hier ja jemand einen guten


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Da fällt mir was aus meiner Rechtsvorlesung ein:

Ein Dieb klaut in einem Farbe/Malergeschäft Ölfarben und ne Leinwand. Daraus macht er ein "Kunstwerk". 

Er hat, trotz dem Diebstahl das volle Urheberrecht an seinem Werk. Allerdings muss er dem bestohlenen Schadensersatz für die "Materialien" leisten.

Ich glaube das lässt sich einigermaßen auf unseren Fall mappen. Allerdings ist halt die Frage ob die Daten, die mit der Software erstellt wurden, einen schöpferisches Mindestmaß erfüllt. 

Auf der anderen Seite: Wieso die Daten verschlüsseln oder zerstören? Wenn das Programm seinen Dienst verweigert kann der Raubkopierer doch eh erstmal nix mehr damit anfangen ?! (außer er ist ein Java-Crack und baut das Programm für seine "Zwecke" entsprechend um).

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Okay, klar, das Programm kann die Arbeit auch einfach verweigern. Es sollte halt dennoch nicht komplett abblocken und gleich sagen "Tja, Pech, Du kleiner Raubkopierer", sondern möglichst den Benutzer dazu bringen, Dir eine eMail zu schicken, damit Du darüber Bescheid weißt, und ihm eine Lizenz andrehen kannst. Klar, die Daten könnte man einfach so belassen, sie können halt nur nicht mit dem Programm mehr weiterverarbeitet werden.

Ich frag mich allerdings, ob das dann rechtlich den Unterschied ausmacht... je nachdem, wie die Daten gespeichert werden (z.B. wenn's ein binäres Format ist und kein XML), ist der Effekt ja der gleiche.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Übrigens: Microsoft macht's doch vor:

Wenn man eine ungültige Lizenz hat will sich Windows XP dank dem "Microsoft Genuine Tralalaquatsch" nicht mehr benutzen lassen. Und zwar solange bis man das ganze wieder gültig aktiviert hat, sprich eine korrekte Lizenz dafür hat.

Ich denke es gibt kein Problem damit wenn ein Programm seinen Dienst verweigert weil es entdeckt hat dass keine gültige Lizenz vorhanden ist.

Ach ja: Ein Programm darf nicht ohne wissen des Users Informationen verschicken. D.h. der User muss darüber informiert sein, und er muss zugestimmt haben. 

Aber wenn man dann Informationen verschickt, kann man die ungültigen Keys ja in einer DB speichern und sein Programm so stricken dass der eingegebene Lizenzschlüssel schon als ungültig markiert wurde. 

- Alex


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2007)

Zum zustimmen soviel gesagt: Habe letztens meine HDD retten wollen und so ein backup utility mit nem Key von irgendwo installieren wollen 

Danach kam die Meldung "Key ist wahrscheinlich raubkopiert! Drücken sie OK um die Information zu senden"

Und es gab nur OK aus Auswahl  Na was kann man da drücken... Soviel zum Zustimmen!


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

ROFLMAO ...

Das ist natürlich nicht ganz korrekt. 
Würde sowas in der AGB oder Eula abgelten. Denn die vergisst der User meist doch schnell wieder oder hat sie nicht aufmerksam gelesen. Dann kann man einfach so senden...
Aber dafür muss AGB und Eula vor dem Kauf/Download bekannt sein, sonst zählt sie nicht.

- Alex


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite: Wieso die Daten verschlüsseln oder zerstören? Wenn das Programm seinen Dienst verweigert kann der Raubkopierer doch eh erstmal nix mehr damit anfangen ?! (außer er ist ein Java-Crack und baut das Programm für seine "Zwecke" entsprechend um).



kommt auf die Daten/ das Programm an, für den Speicherstand eines Spiels trifft das wohl zu 

für Jpeg, Txt usw. siehts vielleicht ganz anders aus


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Naja klappt halt echt am besten, wenn man mit eigenen Formaten rumhantiert... also Listen, Datenbanken, oder sowas in der Art halt. Es muß eben irgendwie realisiert werden, daß der Benutzer diese Daten quasi ausschließlich mit diesem Programm bearbeitet. Da können natürlich auch JPEG-Sachen dabei sein, irgendwie eingebettet, aber insgesamt muß das Programm die eigentliche Umgebung darstellen, ohne die die endgültigen Daten wertlos sind.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Naja, ich geh halt von nem propritären Format aus. Dass sich jpegs und txt files in einem anderen Programm öffnen lassen muss man hier wohl nicht extra erwähnen, oder?

Und wenn man nur solche Formate hat: Spricht ja nix dagegen die durch eine Verschlüsselungsroutine zu jagen und das Ergebnis als "propritäres Format" anzusehen.

Aber mal noch was anderes: 
Gibts irgendwas, was stark rechnerabhängig ist und ishc mit Java einlesen lässt und das man zur Schlüsselgenerieung noch verwenden kann? So dass der Schlüssel nur für einen Rechner gedacht ist?

- Alex


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

?
wenn man ein Malprogramm wie paint hat, dann muss man Ergebnisse doch als Jpeg speichern,
welches Malporgramm benutzt denn sein eigenes Format?
was bringt es, die Bilder dann nur in dem Programm nochmal anzuschauen?
macht doch keinen Sinn

es kann so sein (besonders wenn man Word heißt), aber ist auch anders möglich,
genauso wie ein Programm (z.B. ein Browser/ Taschenrechner) auch gar keine Dateien erzeugt,
ist ja alles Spekulation ohne Grenzen (oder gar Bezug zum Originalprogramm) hier


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Da hast du recht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Mal/Zeichenprogramme sind hier etwas doof. 

Würde aber, so oder so, den weiteren Dienst des Programms verweigern. 

Noch was zur KeyGen Routine: Man muss den Key ja nicht Anwendungsseitig checken. Kann man auch via Internet mit einem zentralen Server machen. Allerdings wäre man wieder an die Internetverbindung gebunden. 

Naja, viele Wege führen nach Rom ..

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Jo aber das mit der Internetverbindung mögen viele Kunden nicht, und es ist in vielen Fällen auch nichtmal allzu kompliziert, den Internetserver selbst vorzutäuschen und dann ein "es hat geklappt" zu simulieren 

Und @ SlaterB, wie alex schon sagte, es geht eigentlich nicht um Malprogramme. Hauptsächlich sind eigentlich Programme zur Datenverwaltung gemeint. Und da ist sowas kein Problem. Und wenn man 'ne Funktion zum XML-Export hat oder sowas, kann man die natürlich gleich mitblockieren


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

mal andersrum gefragt: wenn das Programm selber nicht mehr geht, welchen Sinn hat es dann, die verwendeteten Dateien auch noch zu modifizieren?

damit man mit anderen, legal erworbenen funktionierenden Installationen des gleichen Programms nicht mehr weiterarbeiten kann?


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Davon war doch nie die Rede, oder? Und wieviel wird es wohl betreffen, die eine illegale und eine legale Lizenz haben.. Wenn dann wird man doch versuchen die eine legale auf allen rechnern zu benutzen, und nicht nur auf einem.

Man kanns aber auch unnötig "verkomplizieren" ...


----------



## Rock Lobster (7. Aug 2007)

Nee, das war mehr oder weniger ein "entweder oder" 
Anfangs ging's um's Verschlüsseln, bis dann in den Raum geworfen wurde, daß das simple Nichtfunktionieren auch was bringen würde.

Wichtig ist einfach, daß der Typ a) weiterarbeiten WILL und b) dazu eine eMail an Dich schreiben muß. Wie man das letztendlich macht, ist eben vom Programm abhängig. Aber ich halte das für die beste Lösung, um Raubkopierern wenigstens nachträglich noch eine richtige Lizenz anzudrehen. Mag nicht immer klappen, aber ist wohl wirkungsvoller als die Standard-Abfrage, die nach 5 Minuten rausgemacht ist


----------



## Balian (7. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke erstmal für die interessanten Diskussionsbeiträge. Ich werde mir das nochmal durchdenken. In meiner Firma wird zum Beispiel der Registrierungscode auf Grund der Rechnerkennung des Kunden erstellt. Soetwas müsste doch auch mit Java möglich sein, oder?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In meiner Firma wird zum Beispiel der Registrierungscode auf Grund der Rechnerkennung des Kunden erstellt. Soetwas müsste doch auch mit Java möglich sein, oder?


Wenn du deine Anwender unbedingt ärgern möchtest, bastel doch einfach eine rosa GUI. Das ist auch weniger arbeitsintensiv.


----------



## Rock Lobster (8. Aug 2007)

Recht hat er. Ein Koperschutz verärgert meist den ehrlichen Kunden. Und die, die es sich cracken, bekommen davon eh nix mit, und haben es somit bequemer.

Daher sollte man sich da echt nicht allzu sehr Gedanken machen. Was reibungslos geht, kann man ja tun, aber wenn dann solche Rechnerkennungs-Sachen kommen oder USB-Dongles, das wird dann nur ein Ärgernis für den zahlenden Nutzer. So ist es ja auch bei den kopiergeschützten Audio-CDs, die oftmals nicht korrekt abgespielt werden können. Und bei einer gekauften DVD darf man sich als ehrlicher Kunde anfangs noch den Hinweis, die DVD nicht kopieren zu dürfen, auf 5 verschiedenen Sprachen anschauen. Der, der sie sich kopiert, schneidet das einfach kurzerhand raus und hat es schöner.

Von daher solltest Du Dir das echt überlegen. Da eh alles gecrackt werden kann, ist es oftmals verschwendete Arbeitszeit, sich um einen Schutz zu kümmern.

Wenn jetzt z.B. ein großartiges Spiel rauskommt, dann lohnt sich sowas vielleicht schon, da das Spiel sich meist in den ersten 3 Monaten am besten verkauft. Wenn Dein Schutz also so gut ist, daß die Cracker monatelang damit beschäftigt sind, dann kann Dir das tatsächlich einiges bringen. Aber so einen Schutz zu machen, dauert ebenfalls schon Monate, und diese Zeit würde ich lieber in die Verbesserung der eigentlichen Software investieren.

Bei einer normalen Anwendersoftware sieht es aber sowieso anders aus, denn die verkauft man meist über einen längeren Zeitraum. Oft kommt es sogar vor, daß sie kurz nach der Veröffentlichung noch gar nicht sooo viel gekauft wird, und die Kurve erst nach einem Jahr so richtig in die Höhe schießt. Da ist der Crack aber schon längst verfügbar.

Um was für eine Software handelt es sich denn genau? Und um was für Kunden?


----------

